# adria screen blind



## Bessy3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how to re- tension the interior windscreen blind on the adria (coral 680)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, just seen this post :roll: 

Our windscreen blind needs retensioning fairly frequently and Liam has become an expert. 

He says - remove the blind by unscrewing the screws holding it to the "window frame". Unscrew the 2 screws holding the capping plate on right hand side of the blind. That releases the side plate. Draw the side plate out so it just clears the casing. Then rotate the cap which has still got the blind centre pin poking through it (he thinks it's anti-clockwise, but you will feel the blind taking up the tension). Once tensioned enough, slide the plate carefully over the blind casing and refix the two screws to hold the end plate in. Then reattach to the window frame.

I hope this makes sense as I was typing as he was dictating and our MH is not kept at home. These things that need describing in detail are much easier if you can run through it visually!

Not sure where you are, but if you are anywhere near SW Scotland Liam says he will gladly assist.

Sue


----------

